# Artistic, 'cutting edge', modern plate sources.



## swpatissiere (May 9, 2011)

I am in great need of more intriguing plates for a dessert menu. While the tried and true white porcelain square/rectangle/triangle plates would work... These really deserve a much more fantastic presentation.

I love Crucial Detail (the source of plates/etc for Alinea (although I bet most of you know that!)), but the waviness is not exactly what I am looking for. I want interesting shapes, texture (or the appearance of texture, like a glass plate that wasn't clear but was smooth), interesting materials (glass, slate, or good olde porcelain would be fine too!), or any combination of the above.

My current web searchings keep leading me to pretty pictures of plates, but without sufficient information to find the companies that make them.

So, if any of your are lucky enough to work on some amazing plates... Please give me some company names I should look up! Even if they are wavy like Crucial Detail, tell me so I can see if they have anything else I am in need of.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at a copy of Food Arts for some possibilities.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, from the April 2011 Food Arts:

Apilco USA
Steelite International USA
Spiegelau
Cardinal
Oneida
Orion Trading & Design
Seltmann USA
WMF Hotel
World Tableware
Cordon Bleu
Villeroy & Boch
Kenilworth Trading Co
Lenox
Riedel
Lilien
American Metalcraft
These are all tableware, not necessarily plates. I find Food Arts (Free Subscription) to be VERY helpful


----------



## chera (May 1, 2011)

Check out FORTESSA, IZABEL LAM (though I think they went out of business), ONEIDA, and FOH (Front of the House) to start with.


----------

